# 1969 GTO Dash Assembly



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

Would someone be able to describe or better yet have pictures of the actual screws and nuts that hold the dash together? Would like to know if the 3 screws that go in through the instrument cluster are chrome or are they black? Also we have 5 of those white plastic screw inserts. I know three go into the top of the dash, but where do the other two go or are they just extra? Would also like to know what holds the heater controls to the dash as well...Sorry for all the questions but we didn't disassemble the dash before we got it. 

Thanks


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Other two white inserts are for the column cover that goes on from the bottom after column installation. Heater controls on my 68 were held in by nuts from the back if memory serves. Screws into all inserts were black originally.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

[email protected]

just took pics of mine b4 I pulled it apart

black phillips

and fine thread nuts with built on washers for heater control

scott


----------

